# Sharp LCD updates



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find bios updates for Sharp tv's? I couldn't find them on Sharps site or on the net yet.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chewy said:


> Anyone know where I can find bios updates for Sharp tv's? I couldn't find them on Sharps site or on the net yet.



Bios updates? how exactly do you update a TV bios. i have a sharp LCD tv, had no idea you could update a tv bios/firmware.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2008)

On this sharp tv it says to update via usb, my Sharp LCD does not have an usb port but this one does. it did say that it was not up to date at one point when I was looking through it. Only update if needed really if ity aint broke/not working than dont bother updating 

  This tv wont read my ps3.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chewy said:


> On this sharp tv it says to update via usb, my Sharp LCD does not have an usb port but this one does. it did say that it was not up to date at one point when I was looking through it. Only update if needed really if ity aint broke/not working than dont bother updating
> 
> This tv wont read my ps3.



How do you mean it wont read PS3? Sure its not the PS3 or the port your using?

Never heard of that before.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2008)

I did just open my ps3 and changed its fan but I put it all back together very well.  At my house the ps3 is set to 1080p here the lcd tv is 720p but I think the ps3 would read the devices maximum resolution and scale to that?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chewy said:


> I did just open my ps3 and changed its fan but I put it all back together very well.  At my house the ps3 is set to 1080p here the lcd tv is 720p but I think the ps3 would read the devices maximum resolution and scale to that?



I don't think that it will, try dropping it to 720P and see what happens. It's impossible for the TV to not detect the PS3, unless the HDMI port went out. All the TV knows is that an HDMI source has been plugged in.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2008)

Donno whats going on  but when I put in a Drakes fortune and hit x a bunch of times to load the game it loaded and apeared on the screen. I'll try with MGS4 too it'll prob load aswell in 720p maybe... if it does not than Im pretty certain its the tv forsure.

 The tv wont reconize the ps3 signal alone.. wierd that it does when I load the game...  ohwell.

 seems I lost all my saved games aswell lol Drakes Fortune had no saved files.. must of lost it when I disconnected something changing my fan.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 7, 2008)

I Sometimes have the same problem with my tv and the ps3. I dont know if its heat or switching of signals or what, but when I go from HDMI 1 (Dish network) to HDMI 2 (PS3) and switch back and forth, or leave it on one for awhile instead of two, and I go back, its blank. I turn it off and let it cool down and its good to go.

For the scaling, I think I have it set to 1080p and when I put it on HDMI 2 and the thing starts up, it shows on my tv 1080p even though its only capable of 720p. Try checking your connection for dust, debris, looseness. That may help.


----------



## rflair (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.sharpusa.com/products/TypeSoftware/0,1086,127,00.html


----------

